# MF203



## howie2 (9 mo ago)

In the process of refurbishing and want to install a 4in1 bucket. This tractor is for home use and have been looking at skidsteer buckets new and used. I need 74 to 78 inches wide and having trouble finding any on the west coast. I live in northern Ca. Would like to make it quik change. Has anyone tryed this? I'm 50 miles north of Sacramento in the Sierra Nevada's. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Howie,

There are a number of 4 in 1 multipurpose buckets available on the internet. Expensive. Here is but one example.





__





76" Construction Attachments 4-in-1 Multi-Purpose Low Profile Bucket Model 1MP76


76" Construction Attachments 4-in-1 Multi-Purpose Low Profile Bucket Model 1MP76




www.durattach.com


----------

